# National Concert Band Festival



## SwedishCheese

Just to say I'm in the finals. wahoo for me D not sure how well I'll personally do, and the band's had a lot of emigration as people go off for holidays, so we're a bit short staffed. we're playing an amazing piece though, it's called Inchon by a man called (i think) Robert W. Smith. It's about the Korean war, with a sort of battle between the flutes and clarinets with a quieter, fast moving motif to symbolise the Koreans, and the brash sounds of the brass section representing the UN troops. Also the first piece of music I've seen scored for helicopters )


----------



## 4/4player

Well, I would like to say congratulations on reaching the finals,SwedishCheese! That piece must have sounded spectaular....Robert W. Smith is a well known composer in America, especially among the High-school concerrt bands!hehe.

Cheers,
4/4player


----------

